# Thoughts on training plan



## Elivo (Jun 1, 2018)

Right now my current plan is i do  chest and back monday as heavy as i can
Tuesday is shoulders and quads, also heavy as can
Wed is a light arm day
Thurs and Friday i repeat the start of the week but with more moderate weight and increased volume.  
Sat and Sun are both off days, but with quite a bit of walking around involved, usually around 3 miles over the course of my shift each day.

Cardio is done on the lighter workout days (wed-friday)

Oh, Friday is a moderate weight volume day for shoulders, but i do hams that day as well and go heavy on them.

Just want to clarify that the second half of the week is different exercises than the start of the week as well.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 1, 2018)

Is your current goal to drop BF or strength/hypertrophy?

If I remember your stats and goals right you’d be better off lifting at a lighter weight and focusing more on higher rep no rest excessive. Hit big compound movements with other things that keep your heart rate up. 

I’d only use isolation movements for a small break when you catch your breath. No rest Squats, Cleans, overhead presses with cardio will drop BF like crazy. (Pretty sure you’ve posted about getting your diet in check)


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 1, 2018)

Can you define what you mean by heavy/light days?  Are you talking rep ranges or amount of effort (i.e. heavy days go to failure/ light days don't)?

It may just be me and my training style, but psychologically and physically I can't go five consecutive days without rest.  You're a better judge of what your body needs then I am, but I'd would put rest day mid week if it was my schedule.

Also, I didn't see calves or abs.  Is that intentional?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2018)

I have no idea what you look like. So I can't offer feedback.


----------



## Jin (Jun 1, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Also, I didn't see calves or abs.  Is that intentional?



haha. Damn perfectionist. I intentionally don't do either! You guys with your dedicated ab and calves days are a special breed.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> haha. Damn perfectionist. I intentionally don't do either! You guys with your dedicated ab and calves days are a special breed.



I do mass building exercises for my abs.  You know, weighted crunches in the 3-5 rep range.  I will know when I've reach my goal when I can see a six pack at 30% bf.

When that day comes, I'll be able to say, "Dieting? F(*& that!!":32 (17):


----------



## Elivo (Jun 1, 2018)

Well, on the heavy days im pretty much going to failure, and as far as the no rest stuff, i do like 1min rests between sets maybe like 1 and a half for squats/deads. 
I have been doing 5 days lifting for a while now and i havent had any issues with recovery.  The arm day is pretty much a rest day though, its light weight, higher reps. 

Yeah my goal is to burn the extra body fat, thats why ive been using lower rest  times between sets even on the heavier days, and my heart rate is pretty elevated doing it like that. I took a week off cardio but that will start back again next week.  I do hiit on a arc trainer, its easy on my knees and i can get it over quicker. I know there is something to be said for the moderate steady state stuff, but knowing myself, ill actually do the hiit, and wont want to take the extra time doing a steady state thing.  

Diet keeps improving, there are still days here and there that its crap food, but for the most part its clean eating and eating less. Not starving myself but not just gorging out on food either. lot of chicken, fish and veggies.

Oh ,the calves and abs.....uhhh i probably need to , but i just dont. ill do hanging leg raises for abs a couple days a week, but if i skip them i dont get too broken up about it.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 1, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Is your current goal to drop BF or strength/hypertrophy?
> 
> If I remember your stats and goals right you’d be better off lifting at a lighter weight and focusing more on higher rep no rest excessive. Hit big compound movements with other things that keep your heart rate up.
> 
> I’d only use isolation movements for a small break when you catch your breath. No rest Squats, Cleans, overhead presses with cardio will drop BF like crazy. (Pretty sure you’ve posted about getting your diet in check)



The arm day is really the only isolation stuff i do, for the big muscle groups its pretty much all bigger compound stuff, cable flys for chest at the end of the workout and stuff like front and lat raises for shoulders. But thats really about it as far as isolation work.



This is what ive currently been doing, i avoid things like cleans and the such, i know they are great as far as compound movements but i never used them and never really had any desire to.

Im completely open to suggestions.  Not so much worried about what the number on the scale says, more of what the reflection in the mirror is telling me. Ive lost a good bit but there is still a lot to go. If i go by the scale id like to drop about another 30ish pounds.

Currently im sitting at 233,  5'8.   Most of that carried in the abd area.  No clue what body fat % is.  id have to guess around the 20/-25ish %  range.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 1, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I do mass building exercises for my abs.  You know, weighted crunches in the 3-5 rep range.  I will know when I've reach my goal when I can see a six pack at 30% bf.
> 
> When that day comes, I'll be able to say, "Dieting? F(*& that!!":32 (17):



Abs are the fuuucking bomb and I’ve always been hardcore about them and love training them..have to say this lol

One time having my yearly Dr. appt..checking my personal area..my Dr. commented on my steel abs!!!! Was awesome :32 (20):


----------



## Viduus (Jun 1, 2018)

Elivo said:


> The arm day is really the only isolation stuff i do, for the big muscle groups its pretty much all bigger compound stuff, cable flys for chest at the end of the workout and stuff like front and lat raises for shoulders. But thats really about it as far as isolation work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cleans and squats. The higher the volume with the least or no rest is best. Don’t avoid cleans since they work more of your body then squats. Squatting heavier will build more muscle but cleans will burn some calories and fu€k you up pretty quickly.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Abs are the fuuucking bomb and I’ve always been hardcore about them and love training them..have to say this lol
> 
> One time having my yearly Dr. appt..checking my personal area..my Dr. commented on my steel abs!!!! Was awesome :32 (20):



I've seen your abs but always thought you used this.  J/K your abs are steel. I'm just jealous

View attachment 5842


----------



## snake (Jun 1, 2018)

You're program without going into depth seems like a one way ticket to over training. You are beating up your shoulders and triceps. There shouldn't be a shoulder and quad day; it should just be legs. You squat hard enough and the thought of doing shoulders will go away quickly.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 1, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I've seen your abs but always thought you used this.  J/K your abs are steel. I'm just jealous



lmfao....I’m lucky they are no issue..that’s for sure but the way I am about food helps big time!

I also don’t like on women the look of individual muscles but that’s me lol

I was also lucky that I didn’t have to do them every week ..I just did them when I could fit them in..just when I did them..it was intense lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 1, 2018)

And BTW...they are still hard as fuuuuck with what I’m dealing with and no training since December :32 (17)::32 (20):

and I haven’t even been on TRT since January 30 lol


----------



## Elivo (Jun 1, 2018)

snake said:


> You're program without going into depth seems like a one way ticket to over training. You are beating up your shoulders and triceps. There shouldn't be a shoulder and quad day; it should just be legs. You squat hard enough and the thought of doing shoulders will go away quickly.



i have been tossing the idea around of going to a 1 group per day program,  chest, back , shoulder ect ect with abs tossed in on leg days.....stupid abds. 

But i wasnt sure if that would do much in the way of helping to burn off the body fat, unless i did the whole no rest stuff with that program too.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 1, 2018)

Elivo said:


> i have been tossing the idea around of going to a 1 group per day program,  chest, back , shoulder ect ect with abs tossed in on leg days.....stupid abds.
> 
> But i wasnt sure if that would do much in the way of helping to burn off the body fat, unless i did the whole no rest stuff with that program too.




Cardio for body fat dear...get it in:32 (17):

Trust me, I know it’s a lot of work making a legit schedule BUT if you are making this an actual part of life..it’s a big commitment


----------



## Elivo (Jun 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Cardio for body fat dear...get it in:32 (17):
> 
> Trust me, I know it’s a lot of work making a legit schedule BUT if you are making this an actual part of life..it’s a big commitment




LOL i do cardio, just took this week off from it but i normally get 3 days a week in, not counting all the walking i do friday through sunday night.


Also as far as the 1 muscle group a day, i really dont like the idea of only hitting each group once a week, ive always like to hit them twice a week. except for arms since they get worked already with chest and back stuff.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 1, 2018)

Elivo said:


> LOL i do cardio, just took this week off from it but i normally get 3 days a week in, not counting all the walking i do friday through sunday night.
> 
> 
> Also as far as the 1 muscle group a day, i really dont like the idea of only hitting each group once a week, ive always like to hit them twice a week. except for arms since they get worked already with chest and back stuff.




Well with that cardio..there shouldn’t be a fat issue lol Food could be the issue of course...so that’s important..now, you mentioned the “fat” issue that’s the only reason I commented.

The twice a week is your preference dear...many folks do that..it’s fine unless you are doing 50-100 reps LOL


----------



## Viduus (Jun 1, 2018)

snake said:


> You're program without going into depth seems like a one way ticket to over training. You are beating up your shoulders and triceps. There shouldn't be a shoulder and quad day; it should just be legs. You squat hard enough and the thought of doing shoulders will go away quickly.



You’ll work shoulders dragging yourself home with limp legs.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well with that cardio..there shouldn’t be a fat issue lol Food could be the issue of course...so that’s important..now, you mentioned the “fat” issue that’s the only reason I commented.
> 
> The twice a week is your preference dear...many folks do that..it’s fine unless you are doing 50-100 reps LOL



Food is getting better, not exactly what you would call "on point" but its tons better than it used to be, both types of food and the quantity.
And as far as the reps, ehh no im not doing 100 reps per exercise,  on the higher volume days i do a lot of reps but not in the 100 range since they got worked earlier in the week.



Ill give an example of say chest, on a heavy day ill start with flat bench with barbell, quick warm up set, then ill go to 185 for 10 reps, then 225 for another 8, 245 for about 6, 260 for 3-4 and this week i ended at 275 for 2.  After that ill do incline dumbell with about the same set/rep scheme, and then do 2 drop sets of cable fly.

On the lighter day ill do dumbell flat and incline using lighter weights, up to maybe 60-70 pound dumbells, and ill do 3-4 sets for 12-15 reps each set. and then ill do a decline machine and do a drop set with it.  The only reason im using the machine is because the decline bench the gym has is for shit and they only have the one.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 1, 2018)

Are you meal prepping?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 1, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Food is getting better, not exactly what you would call "on point" but its tons better than it used to be, both types of food and the quantity.
> And as far as the reps, ehh no im not doing 100 reps per exercise,  on the higher volume days i do a lot of reps but not in the 100 range since they got worked earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you get the food thing, you’ll get it under control if you really want it

As for the way you train..as far as I am ...I don’t see that as to much where you’re going to extremely tire your body out..I can do that shit at 50 and not on a “cycle” but I’m a hardass worker lol

Everyone's mind and body is different so it’s very hard to tell peeps what to do or don’t do...keep doing what you can but changing things up after a while is necessary if you are looking for differences in your body....just the way it is and it’s great changing things up so you won’t get bored!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 1, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Are you meal prepping?




No, and i know that it helps out...but no i dont meal prep.  I do for the weekends somewhat so im not eating crap while at work. But as far as during the week i usually just make my stuff when im going to eat.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Glad you get the food thing, you’ll get it under control if you really want it
> 
> As for the way you train..as far as I am ...I don’t see that as to much where you’re going to extremely tire your body out..I can do that shit at 50 and not on a “cycle” but I’m a hardass worker lol
> 
> Everyone's mind and body is different so it’s very hard to tell peeps what to do or don’t do...keep doing what you can but changing things up after a while is necessary if you are looking for differences in your body....just the way it is and it’s great changing things up so you won’t get bored!



I dont have any issues with recovery or loss of intensity while working out doing it the  way i have been.  I like the hard work and i like the frequency of the 5 days.  The arm day is pretty much the rest day, its light, still a good workout but its more  a volume workout than anything.  The last 2 days of the week are, like i said, more volume oriented, and then both saturday and sunday there is no lifting at all. 
And i change things here and there every so often to keep things fresh and not boring, but the big lifts (bench, ohp, squat, dead lift) i always keep in the workout.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 1, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I dont have any issues with recovery or loss of intensity while working out doing it the  way i have been.  I like the hard work and i like the frequency of the 5 days.  The arm day is pretty much the rest day, its light, still a good workout but its more  a volume workout than anything.  The last 2 days of the week are, like i said, more volume oriented, and then both saturday and sunday there is no lifting at all.
> And i change things here and there every so often to keep things fresh and not boring, but the big lifts (bench, ohp, squat, dead lift) i always keep in the workout.



lol..carry on..if you want changes you know what to do:32 (17):


----------



## Elivo (Jun 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lol..carry on..if you want changes you know what to do:32 (17):




lol not saying i wouldnt be up to changing things, there are sooo many freaking programs out there that its seizure inducing at times.  I went with this cause it was simple to do, but im all for changing things around to get better results.
I will tell you i do like to lift heavy, i like pushing myself to get better and better and try to out do myself as much as i can.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 1, 2018)

Elivo said:


> lol not saying i wouldnt be up to changing things, there are sooo many freaking programs out there that its seizure inducing at times.  I went with this cause it was simple to do, but im all for changing things around to get better results.
> I will tell you i do like to lift heavy, i like pushing myself to get better and better and try to out do myself as much as i can.



Trust me..I went through all the tripping out over years..once you get to a certain age and or stage..you’ll calm down and know what to do..it’s natural and all good:32 (20):


----------



## Elivo (Jun 2, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Trust me..I went through all the tripping out over years..once you get to a certain age and or stage..you’ll calm down and know what to do..it’s natural and all good:32 (20):



Yeah, all the time i spent in the gym before was just pretty much to get stronger , be it for football or when i was in the army to help stay in shape.  
This is the first time im actually there to change the way i look/feel. 
Probably should have been working on that from the get go but when youre younger you dont always think of that crap i guess lol


----------

